
My boss decided to add a “person to blame” field to every bug report. - tsudot
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/154733/my-boss-decided-to-add-a-person-to-blame-field-to-every-bug-report-how-can-i/
======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _Tell them this is only an amateurish name for the Root Cause field used by
professionals (when issue tracker does not have dedicated field, one can use
comments for that).

Search the web for something like software bug root cause analysis, there are
plenty of resources to justify this reasoning 1, 2, 3, 4, ....

...a root cause for a defect is not always a single developer (which is the
main point of this field)...

That's exactly why "root cause" is professional while "person to blame" is
amateurish. Personal accountability is great, but there are cases when it
simply lays "outside" of the dev team._

And links to something previously here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4179298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4179298)

